# is your golden protective?



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

seriously, anyone???? i really am worried about this.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

All 4 of my Goldens are protective of our home and in the car. Sounds like he knows your his mom and wants to take care of you! It is pretty normal for a dog to do this. Just make sure you re-inforce good behavior with good and bad behavior with authoritive corrections. Since you watch the Dog Whisperer you know what corrections to give.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine are not- none of my dogs. If someone approaches me or my car, even at night, the two Goldens' butts start wiggling and the two Whippets don't even wake up or look.

I would continue socializing him though, and reassuring him it's okay.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Let me guess he is 10-12 months old??? 

IMO alot of that behavior is age related and an uncertainlty that you are aware of all of the sights and sounds that he is aware of...

Watch your body language and give Jake obvious cues that you have got it under control and he doesn't need to help you out...
When meeting up with friends...Step forward first, lean toward or extend you hand first when greeting people (rather then have them step/reach out toward you)..

As to alarm barking....I dont mind alarm barking (1-3 good woofs) when they hear something.... (my hearing is bad and I appreciate the help)

As to the running and burrowing his head under ....
Youre worried little man?...Here I'll take your mind off your worries, lets do some puppy push ups ....feel better?


----------



## Linus4ever (Apr 18, 2007)

Linus only barks at the door bell and if he hears a strange voice at the door (which is very helpful with unwanted soliciters). The funniest thing he does is when my husband hugs me he tries to get in between us then backs away and barks at us, but his tail wags like play so I think he thinks it is a game. Very funny part is how long it took us to figure out why he was barking in the first place.... me being blond and all..... not right away LOL.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

*Both my Goldens*

have broken up "fights" between the cat and kitten.


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

heh, must be in the name. My Jake as well barks like mad when he hears somethingoutside, gets annoying.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Judi said:


> have broken up "fights" between the cat and kitten.


 
what does that have to do with anything...?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Judi's goldens protect the kitties, from each other ?


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Penny is just like that. I actually think its a sign of submission and timidity...calling for reinforcements. Penny is quiet when no one's home because she doesn't want the 'danger' to know she's alone and without her pack for protection.

When we're home, she lets us know about everything going on near our house and if the neighbors get company.

I don't consider her protective at all because she's just a big curious love bug; but, I also know no one can ever sneak up on me. A reassuring thought when I hear a noise at 3 a.m.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That makes total sense! I never thought of it like that. Our dogs probably are much braver when we're around 

And I totally count on Daisy's alarm barking to keep me safe. I'm single and live alone. Well, my son lives here but he's grown and rarely here. She's the reason I can go to sleep at night and know if anything gets near, she's certain to let me know right away. She's not a problem barker but I'm careful to never discourage her barking.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

We actually encourage Penny's barking by going to the front window if she's inside. We pet her and look out the window, asking "What? What's out there?" Most of the time, it's nothing we can see. Other times it's the garbage can, a paper blowing, or the evil, desparate children from next door.

I don't let her out to bark at walkers, especially if they have dogs with them. If she's already out she'll bark with her tail curled over her back...THIS IS MY YARD...while looking back at the window to see if I'm coming to back her up. She always stops as soon as she sees me.

I love communicating with animals and being able to understand what they're saying to me. And, for the most part, Penny is talking to me all the time!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

We are soooo on the same wavelength Penny'smom. I do exactly all of those things too!

And doesn't it just send shivers down your spine when you hear of other dog owners who let their dogs run into other people's yards? YIKES. Daisy is fine with the neighbor dogs being in her yard but I would NOT want to see what would happen if a strange dog ever comes bursting into her yard. So not a good idea


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> seriously, anyone???? i really am worried about this.


 
Sounds like hes anxious to me. Running to you and burying his head is like a bunch of quivering wreckes up a corner. 

Maybe try getting up out of bed and totally ignoring him.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Lestorm said:


> burying his head is like a bunch of quivering wreckes up a corner.
> 
> .


i dont understand that comment...could you explain?


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> Penny is just like that. I actually think its a sign of submission and timidity...calling for reinforcements. Penny is quiet when no one's home because she doesn't want the 'danger' to know she's alone and without her pack for protection.
> 
> When we're home, she lets us know about everything going on near our house and if the neighbors get company.
> 
> I don't consider her protective at all because she's just a big curious love bug; but, I also know no one can ever sneak up on me. A reassuring thought when I hear a noise at 3 a.m.


 
i have NO PROBLEM with his alarm barking, my point was that he ONLY does it when i am around. when my roomate is the only one here, he barks at nothing. same as when i go home to visit my parents. 

is this because he believes that i am the leader and is looking for assurance? or is he being aggressive and protective? like i said im the OP, i dont want this to become so bad that no one can come near me. i have seen extreme cases on the dog whisperer (dont watch it often, im not a fan) i worry that since he is ONLY this way when i am around, that it could become a problem. he is only a year old, is this normal behavior for such an immature dog?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Maggie is very very protective..... If we are in the car and some one comes by she will bark and growl at them until I tell her its ok, then she stops....Even if Im not in the car she still does it.....If my son has a new friend come in the house she will bark at them and run over by me and sit and keep barking till I say it's ok Maggs....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky will occassionally bark at large stray dogs (not so much small dogs), strange people, and some street people which leads me to believe he knows something I don't. But I don't think he is "protective" of us....I think its more of a reaction coming from within him of fear or territory protection.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

all depends on wether he decides someone is a threat to me he hates drunks no matter who they are and is always touchy if any around the other 2 dogs are far too protective of me and daughter for their own good last walk of the day and they have to be muzzled as fro protecting the car i wouldnt want to get in my car if i didnt know them a police officer stuck his arm in to say hello to them one day and had to move pretty **** fast before the collie had his arm for breakfast


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I like to think if I was sleeping in the car and someone started trying to open the door, at least ONE of my four would make some noise... well Zan and Keira's tails smacking the sides of their crates would definitely wake the dead... LOL But I'd still never ever encourage barking.


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Leah, what does he do when you let in the stranger. I think you have to look at the whole picture.

Penny will bark and bark, especially if people come to the door. When they come in or I let her out, she sniffs them and greets them and then goes about her business.

If your dog does this then I think he's just excited because someone is near. If he exhibits protective behavior or threatening body language, then you may have a developing problem.

How is he when he actually gets to meet the people.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny'smom said:


> Leah, what does he do when you let in the stranger. I think you have to look at the whole picture.
> 
> Penny will bark and bark, especially if people come to the door. When they come in or I let her out, she sniffs them and greets them and then goes about her business.
> 
> ...


he is fine when greeting people. sometimes he continues to bark out of excitement ( i can tell its excitement because once the person enters, his bark becomes more high pitched and "yippy" rather than the alarm bark) 

in the car though, he will growl until someone pets him. last night my friends boyfriend got in the backseat and jake was growling (not vicious or lip curling but a lower cooing type) so i got into the backseat with my friends boyfriend and was petting jake and told him to pet jake also...he was a little afraid, as anyone would be, but he did eventually pet jake and jake was FINE once he was petting him.

im thinking that he is just maturing, i guess ill just keep a close eye on what upsets him, and try to anticipate these things.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

im thinking i will also bring jake everytime i know that someone else will be getting in my car


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

Lois is very protective when I am in danger
you will see, we were sleeping at night by July and it was 3:00
a thief tried to came at home and lois started to bark. I got up very scared because I have heard lois barking just 4 times in 2 years hehe.
So, she protected us.

And when she was 6 months old, I was walking with her and it was very dark in that street, a man asked me money and I was a little bit nervous.. Lois protected me, she begun to bark very hard, she bared her teeth.. hehe... SHE IS MY HERO hehe


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

A GR should not be aggressive towards strangers. If you want a protection dog, you need to get another breed. A Golden who shows aggression towards humans (or dogs), does not have a good temperament.

My own foster rescue Golden is extremely vocal and barks at strangers (I don't know if this is just b/c he has a screw loose or b/c of his early life experiences), but once they are near him he starts wagging his tail and licking them. My GSD is another story, but she is a GSD. I would not expect a Golden to protect me...a Golden with a correct Golden temperament would welcome a burglar inside for a latte and then show them where I hide my jewelry! LOL!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I think that any dog , protective breed or not, that is treated with love by it's person will do what it can to keep their person from danger.Even if it is just an alert bark.My moms tiny maltese girl isn't supposed to be protective but that didn't stop her from lunging at 3 stray dogs who approached my mom on a walk.Of course mom picked her crazy ass up but the point was she didn't care how big those dogs were, they weren't getting near Nana! Mom said the dogs must of thought Misha snapped cause they did nothing but stare at her and back up.

On another note , about my goldens , they showed me the day after thanksgiving that they welcome anyone who comes over!Were at hubby's moms and his sister left with a couple other people.We didn't think anything about it.When she got back her and her daughter were giggling about going over to our house.I was pissed cause I don't want anyone in my home when I'm not there and the sister has drug issues.She said Peanut and Peaches followed them to our computer room to be petted.Buddy kept his distance.I think Buddy knew "mom was not gonna like this".


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I do agree the Golden should virtually never show aggression to a human or another dog. I think in an extreme circumstance a dog will know when to be protective, or defend himself against another dog, but for the most part, I think a Golden that growls at people or dogs on walks or who walk by a car has an incorrect temperament, and should not be used for breeding.


----------



## HoldensMom (Dec 3, 2007)

i always believed that it was very atypical of the breed to show true agression. from what i understand, females may be slightly more protective than males.

alarm barks, sure. holden will bark and bark and bark until the person actually comes inside, and then he's all butt wiggles and slobbery kisses... oh and how many toys can i cram in my mouth at one time.

i'd like to think if someone were truly harming me, though, that he'd lay into them.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

Lois didn't know to defend herself from other dogs, till a dog bite lois.
Now, when she doesn't like a dog, she bared her teeth


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Sit Happens said:


> A GR should not be aggressive towards strangers. If you want a protection dog, you need to get another breed. A Golden who shows aggression towards humans (or dogs), does not have a good temperament.
> 
> My own foster rescue Golden is extremely vocal and barks at strangers (I don't know if this is just b/c he has a screw loose or b/c of his early life experiences), but once they are near him he starts wagging his tail and licking them. My GSD is another story, but she is a GSD. I would not expect a Golden to protect me...a Golden with a correct Golden temperament would welcome a burglar inside for a latte and then show them where I hide my jewelry! LOL!


 
i wasnt asking if his temperment is wrong. he is NOT aggressive toward humans, as i said in a previous post. he will alarm bark, but once the person is in my house, he running, yipping, grabbing as many toys as possible.

when I am in the car WITH him, he is in the very bark, behind the dog barrier. he acts uncomfortable when someone gets in the car...once they are in, jake is FINE. 

might i add...if he isnt behind the barrier when i have other people in my car, he insists on sitting in their laps and has NO ISSUE when they get in the car.

i was asking for advice on how to help him be more secure..(he wasnt socialized well as a pup because of his disease)

i wasnt looking for your input on how a golden should, or shouldnt act.


also, did i ever say i was looking for a protection dog?


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> I think a Golden that growls at people or dogs on walks or who walk by a car has an incorrect temperament, and should not be used for breeding.


 
when you say "golden" you mean, jake right?


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Protective??? Yeah, right! These two mushballs would give the house away with me in it!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> i wasnt asking if his temperment is wrong. he is NOT aggressive toward humans, as i said in a previous post. he will alarm bark, but once the person is in my house, he running, yipping, grabbing as many toys as possible.
> 
> when I am in the car WITH him, he is in the very bark, behind the dog barrier. he acts uncomfortable when someone gets in the car...once they are in, jake is FINE.
> 
> ...


He may not be agressively barking when behind the barrier in the back. He just may be wanting to be with everyone, especially if, as you say, climbs in people's laps once with everyone.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Jazzys Mom said:


> He may not be agressively barking when behind the barrier in the back. He just may be wanting to be with everyone, especially if, as you say, climbs in people's laps once with everyone.
> 
> Jazzys Mom


 
thats what i think. hes just excited. its usually a yippy bark and an occasional growl. i dont know how to comfort him, or calm him down so he doesnt scare some of my friends. some of them arent dog people, and dont understand that hes just anxious, not mean.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Could Jake be grunting while he is barking? Maybe trying to get to you guys from the barrier? I know Banner does a weird grunty, sleep apnea snoring kind of noise when he is excited. I have to tell "non dog" people that he isn't growling, just a piglet! 
By the way, when did Jake get sooooooooo big?!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

bwoz said:


> Could Jake be grunting while he is barking? Maybe trying to get to you guys from the barrier? I know Banner does a weird grunty, sleep apnea snoring kind of noise when he is excited. I have to tell "non dog" people that he isn't growling, just a piglet!
> By the way, when did Jake get sooooooooo big?!


 
he does grunt sometimes...one of his nicknames is "grunter" it seems its something different everytime. sometimes small yippy barks, some grunts, some growls. never mean, he doesnt look mad--- ears are up, and tail is wagging, just very uneasy about being behind the barrier.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I think he's unsure because he feels he has to protect you because he "doesn't" see you as the leader. Yes, he loves you, but I think he feels as though he's watching out for you, not the other way around.

He's uneasy being behind the barrier because it would get in the way, or stop him, if someone tries to hurt you. 

Before anyone starts climbing in the car, get in and talk to Jake. Tell him it's okay...and these are friends, and you've got it handled. Be very calm, and firm.

Do the same anywhere you go. BUT....if you're out and about, and he's friendly with everyone, except that "one" person......which you don't understand because he's not like that.....listen to him. He (and all dogs) can sense when someone "isn't right" for whatever reason. It could be a big old guy or a grandma type, but if he tenses and starts a low growl, be very aware of what's going on. LISTEN to him.

When he realizes that you do pay attention to what he's telling you, and that you can work together through mutual understanding.......things will get better. He has to learn to trust YOUR instincts tho. And you learn to trust his!!!

OK...end of advice. And, this is all my opinion, of course! Nothing more.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> I think he's unsure because he feels he has to protect you because he "doesn't" see you as the leader. Yes, he loves you, but I think he feels as though he's watching out for you, not the other way around.
> 
> He's uneasy being behind the barrier because it would get in the way, or stop him, if someone tries to hurt you.
> 
> ...


thank you so much for the advice!!! you are probably right when you say that he doesnt see me as his leader, rather the other way around. hes only a year old.... that would make sense, knowing that when he hears something, he immediately comes running to ME and has to be right next to me for a few minutes.... when he hears something and comes running, what should i do? (sometimes he will sit on me, bury his head in my arm, lay next to me, or just try to be touching me in some way.)

he is VERY friendly with most people. often, too friendly...hes started biting sleeves...(this is a whole nother story ) once in a while, someone will make him uneasy, and i can tell because hes hesitant to walk up to them, or he growls a little and wont go near them. 

how do i convince him that i do know whats going on, without coddling him?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

When he comes running to you and cowers, do NOT coddle him. Don't do anything except to say "It's okay" and keep on with your business. When he sees that you're unafraid, he'll learn that there's nothing to be afraid of.

By coddling him you're telling him it's reasonable to be scared. Sometimes it IS reasonable to be scared, but right now he's going through one of those "spooked" times that they all go through. Everything scares them. :lol:

You have to be confident, assured and calm calm calm. Take a deep breath and tell him it's okay......you've got it covered. That's it. He'll pick up more from your behavior than your words.

Remember, as he ages, no matter how friendly he is, if he's ever wary of someone, even someone you consider a friend (and you think he's nuts), you need to pay attention to him. 99.9% of the time, the dog is right and the person is a creep.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> When he comes running to you and cowers, do NOT coddle him. Don't do anything except to say "It's okay" and keep on with your business. When he sees that you're unafraid, he'll learn that there's nothing to be afraid of.
> 
> By coddling him you're telling him it's reasonable to be scared. Sometimes it IS reasonable to be scared, but right now he's going through one of those "spooked" times that they all go through. Everything scares them. :lol:
> 
> ...


 
thanks! i dont usually coddle him, but its really cute when he jumps up onto my bed and stuffs his head under my pillow. i guess what i meant to ask is, should i gnore him when he does this? just say, "its ok" and nothing else? no petting, no telling him to get down?

i thought it was a bit late for him to be in a spook stage...hes 1 now, and is definately braver...he loves little kids now, loves tall guys with hats...loves everyone...i used to not be able to take him in petco because he was sooo nervous and would growl...hes come a long way since then. lots of work!!!!! Is 1 year still within the time frame of the "normal" spook stage, so to speak?


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

> should i gnore him when he does this? just say, "its ok" and nothing else?


Tell him that it's okay, and then ignore him. Actually getting up and doing something would be good. (Ignore him while you're doing it)

They go through stages.....get better....regress a little....get better again, etc. You're soon coming to the obnoxious "I'm not doing anything you want me to" teenage stage. That's loads of fun. Then they shape up again........and relapse around 17 - 18 mos to about 20 mos. UGH Then around two, they finally get enough brains to consistently be what you've taught them to become.

YOU are the key. Keep up training, every day. Even just for a few minutes. Be consistent, firm, and keep cool, no matter what. Practice come, stay, and down EVERY day, inside, outside, everywhere.......even in stores, with friends, etc. A few repetitions a few times a day is always a good thing.

When he starts acting like a brat (and he will), RIGHT then go into an obedience speil. Sit, stay, down, stay, come, stay....for about 5 minutes. That will teach him who's boss...and remind him daily.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> They go through stages.....get better....regress a little....get better again, etc. You're soon coming to the obnoxious "I'm not doing anything you want me to" teenage stage. That's loads of fun. Then they shape up again........and relapse around 17 - 18 mos to about 20 mos. UGH Then around two, they finally get enough brains to consistently be what you've taught them to become..


guh!! :doh: thats all i have to say. (also, thank you so much!) 

hes already regressing...he used to NEVER jump on anyone...now hes jumping while grabbing clothing....:uhoh:


----------

